# Cocoa beach Florida.



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Hey y'all need some help on a decision. Just got transfer orders to cape canaveral Florida. Trying to decide if I'm going to bring my brute with me or not seeing how my wife will be staying back in Mississippi. Is there anywhere decent to ride in or around that area?

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

depends what you are looking for. this is usually updated pretty regularly. 

Florida ATV Trails


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

5A, mud muckers, hog waller, coyote mud bog, and more that are a short drive.


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Yes bring your bike, Fl has all sorts of places to ride.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Awesome thanks guys. Looks like I'll be headed out there in prime ridding season too. Got a report date of July 1st


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Plenty of time to hit Mud Mucker's Labor Day ride.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

We got a lot of guys on the forums out that way?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm on the west coast.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

U gonna be livin there?


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Yea buddy. Until 2017 when I retire


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## OfcBanks (May 22, 2011)

I live in Georgia but went with some other forum members to 5A, and I loved it. It was so much fun and I cant wait to go back!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

so i can't ride red creek with you anymore lol


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

Need to plan a ride before you ship out

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## ericr33914 (Aug 29, 2013)

5a is just a little north of Cape Canaveral and there are always a bunch of people out there, even at night. I ride there ever weekend or so with a group. There are also a good amount of mud parks in florida. I would highly recommend checking out mud muckers, I am a part of a big group in florida In2Deep, we usually get about 20 bikes or so for a mud muckers trip.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

@caleb and Rick. 
Definitely need to plan a ride. I'll be coming home On Long weekends and such cause the wife isn't coming with me.

@eric
Mud muckers looks like a great time, already trying to make plans for their Labor Day ride


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## ericr33914 (Aug 29, 2013)

when do you move down?


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Gotta be there by July 1st


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## ericr33914 (Aug 29, 2013)

let me know when you get down here and we can hit up 5a.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Sounds great! Other than the fact that the wife and kiddo are staying in Mississippi I am stoked about heading out there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Brutekidd (Jan 4, 2014)

Yea 5a is a great place to ride at no cost an no hassle im out there every sat


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

wish i had a palce like that near palm beach. 

somebody was telling me to google Prarie Basin but i couldnt find a single thing about it.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Looking forward to it. 6 months away now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## pmk6181 (Apr 2, 2013)

I agree S. Florida is really missing out on places to ride. Palm Beach and south almost no place legal to ride.

I ride Mud Muckers pretty much every month and by far its the best place to camp and ride. 5a is fun to, I stay at a KOA 8 miles south to ride all weekend. Both are well worth the trip.


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

i'll have to start planning some trips up that way.


----------



## pmk6181 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hey Audible, I see your in Palm Beach as well. I'm in Boynton maybe we can link up for a ride sometime. I ride with about 15 people at Mud Muckers.


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

yessir, im in Jupiter. i'll be camping out at port st lucie mud jam in feburary. maybe we can meet then.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

When will mud jam be held.I have a friend in port st luice I haven't seen in yrs

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

it's Feb 21st-23rd

for more info Home Page

i'll be making a seperate thread when i get time. i'll be camping WAY away from the mud cuz you are allowed to run all hours of the night, and last time there were plenty of trucks taking advantage of that.


----------

